# new EMT-B -- confused about what to do next



## emtnewbie (May 4, 2005)

Hi all!  First off, I'm a newbie here!  Great to see that there's an online community to support each other!

I need some advice, and I'm hoping you guys will be able to help!

I received my EMT-B license in NY about 2.5 years ago, but I have not used it at all (bcs of school and time constraints).  My license will expire about half a year, so I'm anxious to put it to use, but I have no idea where to start.  Should I call a private company? A non-private company? Is there a listing of all the companies in my area?  How do I know which company I should try to join with?  Since it's been so long since I've completed my course (and therefore forgot everything), do you recommend that I start off volunteering first?  I've heard of companies that just do pre-planned non-emegency transporting...should I start off with that first?  

If there's anyone in NY out there (NYC or Nassau County area), can anyone give me a number to call, or recommend a place that I should look into?  

I'm pretty clueless right now as to who, where, and how to contact a place as you can tell, so any help would be GREATLY appreciated!  

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 4, 2005)

Hey there, I'm from Suffolk.

If you're in Nassau, you can apply to join a volunteer fire department.  They will most likely have you participate in their "probie" program - but the problem with your card expiring in 6 months is that you need to get into a refresher class now, otherwise you will have to totally retake the course.  That might not be such a bad thing since you haven't used your card yet and have probably forgotten most of what you learned.

Hunter Ambulance is the big paid ambulance on Long Island, but they may not be too keen to take someone without any experience - worth a shot though if you want to do this as a job rather than vollie.  Lifestar and AMR are around too, but Hunter is bigger in Suffolk.

Are you in NYC or Nassau?  If so where?  Let me know and I can help you find something.


----------



## Phridae (May 4, 2005)

Hey, I just wanted to say Welcome!

I know nothing about NY. But I'm sure you could just go to a station and say you'd like to join. Thats what I did.

Join. Does that make it sound like a cult or something?


----------



## emt3225 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 4 2005, 04:44 PM
> *
> 
> If you're in Nassau, you can apply to join a volunteer fire department.  They will most likely have you participate in their "probie" program - but the problem with your card expiring in 6 months is that you need to get into a refresher class now, otherwise you will have to totally retake the course.  That might not be such a bad thing since you haven't used your card yet and have probably forgotten most of what you learned *


 Welcome to our EMS family....  I'm from Nassau county and volunteer for Mineola Ambulance Corp....Rescuecpt is right when she says you really need to get yourself into a refresher course..This will also help you feel more confident when you are out there treating pt's...Good luck...


----------



## Chimpie (May 4, 2005)

Welcome to the group.  As you can see there are a few people here from your area, all are excellent to talk to regarding the decisions that face you in the near future.


----------



## emtnewbie (May 4, 2005)

Woweee...you guys are awsome!  I didn't expect such quick responses.  You guys seem like an amazingly friendly group! 

Thanks for all your advice...

rescuecpt--I don't mind doing volunteer work, I just sort of feel the need to get some use out of my card before it expires...haha.  I'd also like to renew or continue with it if I can, so I'll definitely try and take a refresher course.  I think I've heard of AMR -- I met someone who worked for them, and I believe he said he was doing work for them in Brooklyn?  Do you think I'm better off starting off as a "vollie", and then trying to get some paid work?  Or maybe it's possible to go straight into it?  I live in Nassau County (Valley Stream) right now, but will be moving into Manhattan in a few months.  So either location works for me!  I don't mind the commute, so I'm looking for anything in either area.     

Phridae -- Thank you for the warm welcome!   

emt3225 -- Thank you for the warm welcome as well!  How did you get invovled with Mineola Ambulance Corp?

Oh!
rescuecpt and emt3225 -- one more question...do you think it would be possible to first sign up with a company/department now...and hope that they can fund my refresher course?  :unsure:  hehe.  I feel like this license is costing me a good fortune when all said and done!


----------



## jafo (May 4, 2005)

Valley Stream has an exceptional Volley dept! Get on down there and join! You will learn a lot, and almost certainly when you are a member, the refresher won't cost you anything.
 You don't mention why you got your ticket, and where you expect to go in EMS. You say " I don't MIND volenteering..." If not that, then what did you expect to do? Full time paid? Then you need to get some experience and increase your education, especially where you are located now, and where you will be going.
 Good Luck.


----------



## emt3225 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtnewbie_@May 4 2005, 05:35 PM
> *
> 
> emt3225 -- Thank you for the warm welcome as well!  How did you get invovled with Mineola Ambulance Corp?
> ...


 To be honest with you..I think i surprised everyone who knows me when i tell them that i volunteer for a ambulance corp..I was someone who fainted at the site of blood, could never handle emesis (vomiting) along with other things..This guy i worked with for a few months told me that he was an emt for a vol ambulance corp and told me to give it a try..Well i found a corp that was close to where i lived and joined with them..They sent me to school to become an emt and now a emtcc..I love it....Yes i think you should join with a volunteer corp and they will tell you that you will need to refresh to maintain your certification..They will pay for it all..The only thing with you is that you say you will be moving into Manhatten, which if Valley Stream ambulance corp is anything like Mineola they require that you live in the area..Good luck and keep us posted.. :blink:


----------



## Jon (May 4, 2005)

Ok.. my advice, if you want to be more than a taxi with red lights and siren that you NEVER use, and spend your whole day carting grandma to and frim dialysis, get in a refresher class and join the local vollie squad. get a part time job with TranScare or AMR and get used to working on an ambulance, spending as much time as possible with the vollie squad learning the ropes of 911.

Then, when you start to feel comfortable, start looking for a paid job somewhere, either as a driver for a local squad, or in the city with AMR or one of the hospitals.


Good lick, and we are all here to help.


Jon


----------



## Chimpie (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 4 2005, 05:40 PM
> * Good lick, and we are all here to help.
> *


 There he goes again.   :huh:


----------



## Jon (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+May 4 2005, 07:43 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ May 4 2005, 07:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 4 2005, 05:40 PM
> * Good lick, and we are all here to help.
> *


There he goes again.   :huh: [/b][/quote]
 yeah... fingers faster than brain.... Umm...Matt... can we make the edit button stay there for more than 15 minutes???

jon


----------



## MedicStudentSusie (May 4, 2005)

I'm kinda new to I guess. Well I'm just a student right now,  but I hope to be a medic in years to come. I just usually read these to learn from you all. I hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## emt3225 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentSusie_@May 4 2005, 08:48 PM
> * I'm kinda new to I guess. Well I'm just a student right now,  but I hope to be a medic in years to come. I just usually read these to learn from you all. I hope you guys don't mind. *


 nope we don't mine....good luck in your future endeavors...we are here for you if you have any questions..


----------



## Jon (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentSusie_@May 4 2005, 08:48 PM
> * I'm kinda new to I guess. Well I'm just a student right now,  but I hope to be a medic in years to come. I just usually read these to learn from you all. I hope you guys don't mind. *


 I feel SO hacked


----------



## Jon (May 4, 2005)

welcome anyway...

 
Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (May 4, 2005)

Commack Volunteer and Huntington Community don't require residency.  ALL of the fire departments do, and some of the ambulance squads - but there are others that don't like Commack and Huntington, as well as Bay Shore and Central Islip/Hauppauge (all in Suffolk, but I'm sure there are some in Nassau).


----------



## emt3225 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 4 2005, 09:16 PM
> * Commack Volunteer and Huntington Community don't require residency.  ALL of the fire departments do, and some of the ambulance squads - but there are others that don't like Commack and Huntington, as well as Bay Shore and Central Islip/Hauppauge (all in Suffolk, but I'm sure there are some in Nassau). *


 yeah i can only speak for Mineola ambulance corp, that they only take people that live in the area..I'm sure there are corps out there that don't require you to live in the district..


----------



## emtnewbie (May 4, 2005)

Man oh man, you are guys are so incredibly helpful!  I just want to say thank you so much!!!  You know, this is only my first day at this here, and I'm not even serving as an EMT, and I'm already addicted to this forum!  haha!

MedicStudentJon--Thanks for the step-by-step.  sounds great! I will definitely take your advice (if they let me of course)!  Tomorrow, I will call my local fire department and try to volunteer first and also call AMR to see if I can do something part-time as well to get more familiar with everything.  Hopefully within time I can try for something paid.   

emt3225--My actual residence is in Valley Stream, and ive heard some people mention that VS was a good place to volunteer at as jafo posted eariler, so I will try for the Valley Stream Volunteering Dept -- if you dont mind, do you know who/how I contact them exactly?  I had called my local fire department a few times before (no picked up so I left a message), but no one ever called me back.  did i not call the right place?  maybe the fire department isnt volunteer?  should i just go there in person?  a bit confused! haha.    

Again, thanks for all your help guys!!!  I'm looking forward to starting EMT work if someone is willing to accept me! haha


----------



## rescuecpt (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtnewbie_@May 4 2005, 09:59 PM
> * I will try for the Valley Stream Volunteering Dept -- if you dont mind, do you know who/how I contact them exactly? *


 Valley Stream FD

From their "recruitment" page on the site:

The Valley Stream Fire Department is always looking for volunteers. 

    Some of the benefits include: 
    · No experience necessary - full training is provided. 
    ·  All necessary equipment is provided. 
    · Length Of Service Awards Program. 
    · You will be providing a valuable service to your community. 

    Qualifications for this position include but are no limited to: 
    · You must be at least 18 years of age. 
    · You must be in relatively good physical health. 
    · You must have no prior arson arrests or convictions as well as no 
       felony convictions. 
    · You must pass a full medical examination provided at no cost to you. 
    · You must pass an extensive background investigation. 

There is an online form to fill out - do that, and then go down there.

Try calling ahead, if you can't get through to the dispatcher or operator, listen for a "membership" or "recruitment" option.  Give them your name & number, say that you're already certified but need to refresh, and that you'd like to get the application process started ASAP.  Their telephone # is 516-825-9225.

Also, check out their  events page - stop by the fire prevention demo - most houses recruit at such events.

Good luck!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 4, 2005)

Of course, now that you are an EMT, you should quickly go to google and search for medical supply catalogs. Get an eBay account.


www.buyemp.com

www.veralph.com

www.mooremedical.com

www.dixieems.com

www.savelives.com

www.allmed.net

www.needi-supply.com

www.emsmagazine.com

www.jems.com

www.ambu.com


Got to all of these sites and order as many catalogs as possible, subscribe to every EMS Magazine on the market!

BE ALL THE WHACKER YOU CAN BE!


----------



## Jon (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 4 2005, 10:16 PM
> * www.savelives.com
> 
> www.needi-supply.com
> ...


 do these 2 sites actually exist???? I don't belive it, blue has me beat.

And easy, blue, first we got to get him green lights. Lots and lots and lots of green lights.


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 5 2005, 06:38 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 5 2005, 06:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 4 2005, 10:16 PM
> * www.savelives.com
> 
> www.needi-supply.com
> ...


do these 2 sites actually exist???? I don't belive it, blue has me beat.

And easy, blue, first we got to get him green lights. Lots and lots and lots of green lights.


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Green?  

NO! First he needs a generator on board, then at least 30 Sq' feet of blue LED lights. 

THEN.

He needs a 20' self rising tower to mount a green light on to identify his new mobile ER as a command center.


THEN.

At least five scanners to track all EMS runs in a 50 mile radius, so you can beat them to the scene and treat the patient and / or illegally transport the patient to the hospital on the cot in your new mini van painted Omaha Orange and Cream, and leave the ER as quick as possible so nobody knows it was illegal.

Finally.

You need at least one E-Q2B on your new Whackerbulance


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 5 2005, 06:38 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 5 2005, 06:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 4 2005, 10:16 PM
> * www.savelives.com
> 
> www.needi-supply.com
> ...


do these 2 sites actually exist???? I don't belive it, blue has me beat.

And easy, blue, first we got to get him green lights. Lots and lots and lots of green lights.


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Yes, they do exist.

I've ordered from savelives.com (Common Cents EMS Supply) many times!

They have this feature where you can choose from a huge list to fill your own trauma bag... It's whacker heaven.


----------



## emt3225 (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtnewbie_@May 4 2005, 09:59 PM
> *
> 
> emt3225--My actual residence is in Valley Stream, and ive heard some people mention that VS was a good place to volunteer at as jafo posted eariler, so I will try for the Valley Stream Volunteering Dept -- if you dont mind, do you know who/how I contact them exactly?  I had called my local fire department a few times before (no picked up so I left a message), but no one ever called me back.  did i not call the right place?  maybe the fire department isnt volunteer?  should i just go there in person?  a bit confused! haha.
> ...


  rescuecpt has given you all the info u need to get started with the Valley stream fire dept...Good luck..keep us posted..


----------



## Jon (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 5 2005, 03:08 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 5 2005, 03:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green?  

NO! First he needs a generator on board, then at least 30 Sq' feet of blue LED lights. 

THEN.

He needs a 20' self rising tower to mount a green light on to identify his new mobile ER as a command center.


THEN.

At least five scanners to track all EMS runs in a 50 mile radius, so you can beat them to the scene and treat the patient and / or illegally transport the patient to the hospital on the cot in your new mini van painted Omaha Orange and Cream, and leave the ER as quick as possible so nobody knows it was illegal.

Finally.

You need at least one E-Q2B on your new Whackerbulance [/b][/quote]
 no - in new yawk, the vollie EMT's use green vs. blue lights.

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 5 2005, 05:49 PM
> * no - in new yawk, the vollie EMT's use green vs. blue lights.
> 
> Jon *


 Correct... EMTs- Green.  Fire Department - Blue (if you're a FD/amb combined you may use blue).


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 5 2005, 05:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 5 2005, 05:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no - in new yawk, the vollie EMT's use green vs. blue lights.

Jon [/b][/quote]
 Oh.

Then what do they use for command posts?


----------



## rescuecpt (May 5, 2005)

The red & clear lights on the ambulance or chief's car, or, a probie walking around holding up a flashlight for the IC.    They're good for something, lol (just kidding, of course, I love my probie, she's better than a lot of EMTs I know!)


----------

